# Preout question +



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have the L&R preouts (mains) of my receiver driving a Crown amp driving my mains. I would like to connect another pair of mains to the receiver's front L&R speaker terminals and drive the second pair of speakers with the receivers's amp. Can I do this without any detrimental effects as long as I don't power up the Crown.? Thanks for the replies. :help:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

As long at one pair is driven by the receiver and the other pair is driven by the crown, you should have no problem. The line out is taken before the output section, so it has no affect on the receiver's amp section.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wardsweb said:


> As long at one pair is driven by the receiver and the other pair is driven by the crown, you should have no problem. The line out is taken before the output section, so it has no affect on the receiver's amp section.


I really don't understand your answer, I don't want to drive both pairs (mains) at the same time, I just want to know set up the way I described above if I can just drive the alternate pair of speakers with the receiver's amp and leaving the outboard Crown turned off. I imagine there will still be a signal passing through the pre-outs to the unpowered Crown amp. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> I imagine there will still be a signal passing through the pre-outs to the unpowered Crown amp. Thanks


Yes, that is correct and there will be no issues doing this other then when you have the crown amp on both sets of speakers will be outputting sound.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, that is correct and there will be no issues doing this other then when you have the crown amp on both sets of speakers will be outputting sound.


Thanks a lot Tony, that's what I was asking, I don't plan on having both speakers outputting sound at the same time. I can now proceed with my initial procedure without worry. Thanks again my friend.
Cheers Jeff :clap:


----------

